
Show HN: Rauk.us – Free In-Browser Game of MadLibs and Jackbox Games and Twitter - AwesomeFaic
https://rauk.us
======
AwesomeFaic
Hi HN. Rauk.us is a game I've been playing around with for a while. Each
player submits words to a shared word bank and a random one is chosen every 10
seconds. Chosen words are appended to a "story" that can be tweeted by
@Rauk_us when the players vote to #end. Users can't submit the same word more
than once, but multiple players can submit the same word to increase the odds
of it being chosen. When your word is chosen you get a point. Accounts are
generated on first connection and are not shared across devices. This is the
public alpha and would love to hear your thoughts!

